# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  معرض الجزائر للكتاب طبعة 2011

## أبوعبيدة الغريب

من 21 سبتمبر إلى 1أكتوبر
35 دولة مشاركة بأكثر من 521 دار نشر
مصر بأكثر من 100 دار نشر وهذا ما يهم فتواجد دور النشر المصرية
معناه تنوع في العناوين وأسعار مقبولة 
لبنان بما يقارب الستين ناشرا
على مساحة 20 ألف متر مربع أي ضعف مساحة العام الماضي
العناوين الممنوعة أكثر من 400 عنوان 
أغلب الكتب الممنوعة دينية
اليوم الأخير دائما يكون أكثر الأيام زحاما
-أظن أن التخفيضات التي تحدث في آخر أيام المعرض هي السبب-

ننتظر من الإخوة التفاعل من أجل نقل صورة تقريبية
للدور والعناوين المطروحة

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

عدد العناوين المطروحة ما يقارب المئة ألف
وكالعادة العناوين الممنوعة مؤلفات ابن تيمية وخاصة مجموع الفتاوى ،بعض مؤلفات ابن قيم ومجموعة من مشايخ الدعوة السلفية
وهذا رابط قديم جديد للكتب الممنوعة
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=42130
مع حذف بعض الكتب التي وقع فيها الخلط ككتب جمال البنا الذي اشتبه عليهم فظُن حسن البنا 
رابط للدور المشاركة

رابط بمشاركات دار النوادر
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=89256

----------


## راجِي رحمة ربه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

نفع الله بك يا حبيبنا أبو عبيدة، لك وحشة 

سررنا بوجودك ...

جارك الموحد...

----------


## رياض الباتني

الإحبة في الله
والله قد أكسف بالي عدم حظور دار ابن الجوزي لكن الحمد لله على كل حال

أريد أن أسأل عن الكتب التالية لمن رآها أحسن الله إليكم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتح الكبير المتعال إعراب المعلقات العشر الطوال لمحمد علي طه الدرة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن لعبد الله الجديع
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الوافي بما في الصحيحين لصالح أحمد الشامي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرا، مختصر منهاج القاصدين لابن قدامة تخقيق الأرناؤوطين

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> نفع الله بك يا حبيبنا أبو عبيدة، لك وحشة 
> 
> سررنا بوجودك ...
> 
> جارك الموحد...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شرفتم المنتدى بنزولكم فيه
انظر الخاص

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

> الإحبة في الله
> والله قد أكسف بالي عدم حظور دار ابن الجوزي لكن الحمد لله على كل حال
> 
> أريد أن أسأل عن الكتب التالية لمن رآها أحسن الله إليكم
>  فتح الكبير المتعال إعراب المعلقات العشر الطوال لمحمد علي طه الدرة
>  المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن لعبد الله الجديع
>  الوافي بما في الصحيحين لصالح أحمد الشامي
>  وأخيرا، مختصر منهاج القاصدين لابن قدامة تخقيق الأرناؤوطين


كتاب الجديع تجده في دار الريان 
أما الكتب الأخرى فلم أرها


لي عودة إن شاء الله 
مع نقل  لبعض المشاهدات هناك

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

نقل الموضوع إلى منتدى أخبار الكتب هو نقل موضوعي
لكن بالنسبة للموضوع هو ككتابة ورقة ووضعها في الجيب

عموما المعرض هذه السنة يختلف عن حاله السنوات الماضية
فهناك أشياء تسير نحو الأسوأ بشك مدروس ومخطط له
وهناك أخرى تتحسن لكنه تحسن محتشم
وهذه نقاط مختصرة أحاول من خلالها نقل صورة تقريبية للمعرض:


1- حضور جماهيري رهيب لكن الملاحظ هذه السنة طغيان 
الجانب النسوي.


2-التنظيم دون المتوسط وهو انعكاس للحالة العامة
مع طغيان الانتهازية -سعر قارورة الماء بين 100و150 دينار حوالي واحد أورو-


3- كثرة الدور المشاركة مع ملاحظة أن أغلبها كان حاضرا 
بالكتاب المدرسي والكتاب القانوني.


4- الكتاب الإسلامي يكاد يكون مغيبا وانخفاض نسبة تمثيله
أظنها قاربت 25بالمئة خلافا للمعارض السابقة 
وهو تضييق متعمد- كي لا يكون معرضا لبيع الكتاب الديني-
كذلك محاولة خلق بعض الفعاليات كي لا يكون المعرض
بازارا للبيع فقط كما قيل.


5- يمكن تقسيم دور النشر ذات الطابع الديني إلى ثلاثة أقسام:


أ- دور لترويج المعتقدات الفاسدة والمذاهب الفكرية الهدامة
وهو القسم الغالب وهذه خطوة جديدة فلأول مرة مثلا أشاهد 
شروحا ماتيريدية وكتبا تتحدث عن معتقداتهم 
إلا أن الغالب هو كتب الأشاعرة مع دخول الأزهر على الخط
وجود بعض كتب المتصوفة         
كتب الكوثري وتلاميذه وكتب المفوضة الجدد
بعض العناوين جذاب والوقوع في الفخ سهل.


ب- الكتب الدينية القديمة 
أغلبها كتب تجارية كالكبائر والفوائد والسيرة 
مع وجود بعض الدور التي تنوعت عناوينها كالمكتبة العصرية
فهي الأهم لمن يضع لبنات مكتبته الأولى.


ج-الرسائل الأكاديمية والدراسات الحديثة
ويمكن حصر وجودها في أربع أو خمس دور رئيسية
دار ابن حزم وهي الأهم ومن أمثلة الكتب المحصلة منها
مراعاة الخلاف والخروج منه في أصول المالكية 
كذلك المصطلح الحديثي من خلال كتاب الجرح والتعديل
دار القلم وفيها جانب كبير من كتب المعاملات المالية
وبالقرب منها مكتبة الرشد وبها بعض العناوين المتخصصة
دون أن تنسى زيارة مكتبة الصحابة -الإماراتية في غياب المصرية-
ودار النوادر التي اقتنيت منها التفرد في رواية الحديث ومنهج 
المحدثين في قبوله أو رده كذلك معالم التأمين الإسلامي


وللحديث بقية..

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

6-مكتبة دار المعالم الثقافية مكتبة محترمة وتستحق الزيارة
بها بعض كتب اللغة الجيدة وبعض العناوين القيمة لمن هو 
بصدد بناء مكتبته كشرح الطحاوية والواسطية والسياسة الشرعية

7- كتب العقيدة مغيبة وبالأخص كتب ابن تيمية
لكن بالإمكان اقتناء البعض منها من المكتبة العصرية
كالصارم المسلول وشرح الأصفهانية.

8- الجميل فعلا هو غياب كتب التجريح والتقتيل التي أضاعت الأموال
والأعمار فمن النادر أن تجد العلامة فلان يرد على العلامة السابق علان .

9-بعض الدور بقيت كما هي بلا جديد فدار مالك قبل سنوات هي داره 
بعد سنوات.

10-كنوز اشبيليا بلا جديد ولا قديم فمالجديد !!؟-ما خطبكم؟-


11-كتب الإنحطاط الأخلاقي موجودة بكثرة كثرة ما رافق المعرض منه

12- كتب اللغة في كل مكان عناوين كثيرة تسبب الدوار أحيانا
لا يحل شيفرتها إلا أهل الاختصاص.

وفي الأخير نصيحة لرواد المعارض إذا لم يكن لديك ما يكفي من الوقت
فعليك بتسجيل أسماء الكتب التي تريد اقتناءها
والدار التي تبيعها في ورقة ثم عند انتهائك اجمع مادونت
وبهذا ستتفادى حمل الكتب معك طوال الوقت
وستتفادى أيضا عدم عثورك عليها مجددا.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بخصوص أخبار المعرض فهذه ملاحظات على وجه السرعة ووجهات نظر خاصة بكاتبها قد يخالف أو يوافق فيها:
1.التنظيم الخارجي وتوزيع المرافق ومساحات العرض أحسن من المعرض السابق وهذا دليله المعاينة لا الخبر.
2.التبرج الفاضح منتشر وواضح! بلاء! وأيّ ابتلاء! لأهل السنة والصَّفاء! والله المستعان.
3. إقبال أهل السنة ضعيف جدا بالمقارنة مع السنوات الماضية عند أن كان المعرض بقصر المعارض الصنوبر البحري، وهذا دليل عزوف الكثي منا عفا الله عنهم عن طلب العلم وتحصيله، ومن تراه في المعرض إلا ويتتبع بعض دور النشر ممن تنشر لهذا أو ذاك من كاب الجديد المتعلقة بالجرح والتعديل لا التوحيد، إلا من رحم ربك! والله المستعان.
4. من الكتب التي رأيت وهي مفيدة في بابها:
-تهذيب التهذيب لابن حجر1/4: 2400 د.ج أظن طبعة الرسالة العالمية ناشرون.
-أصواء البيان للشنقيطي1/9: 2600د.ج طبعة دار الفكر بيروت.
-الموافقات للشاطبي1/2: 1400 د.ج طبعة الرسالة.
-تكفير المعين لأبي العلا الراشد بتقديم الشيخ صالح الفوزان1/1: 1000د.ج طبعة الرشد السعودية.
-أثر التقنية الحديثة في الخلاف الفقهي لآل الشيخ تقديم الشيخ المفتي والشيخ صالح الفوزان مجلد ضخم1/1: 1400د.ج طبعة الرشد.
-كتاب قواطع الأدلة للسمعاني 1/1 ضخم: 1000د.ج بعد الخصم، المكتبة العصرية بيروت.
-فتح القدير للشوكاني1/4: 2600د.ج دالمكتبة العصرية بيروت.
-فتح القدير للشوكاني1/6 أو 1/5 أو 1/4 لا اذكر: 2950د.ج دار ابن حزم بيروت.
-رسالة لطيفة في شرح أقوال الشيخ المجذوب رحمه الله اعتناء طالب جزائري : 170د.ج.دار ابن حزم بيروت.
-كتب ابن القيم دار البيان بتحقيق بشير عيون السعر ما بين: 350د.ج إلى غاية550د.ج.
-كتب طبخ وحلويات وسلطات ومسروطات ومشروبات بعنوان لالا وأخرى لا أذكر عنوانها : 3 نسخ بـ: 200د.ج وسعر الوحدة: 90د.ج بعد خصم5 د.ج.
-برامج للحاسوب للأطفال : تعليم جزء عم بالصوت ومعه كتاب: 400د.ج قرص أصلي. دمشق.
-الإعلام للزركلي1/8: 5800د.ج بعد الخصم، دار العلم للملايين.
-جهود الشيخ عبد الله بن حميّد في الدعوة إلى الله1/1ضخم: 600د.ج بعد الخصم400د.ج الجناح السعودي طبعة فاخرة لمطبوعات الجامعة الإسلامية.
-شرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ1/2: 50د.ج الجماح السعودي طبعة الوزارة والمبلغ رمزي والنسخ محدودة.
وغيرها من الكتب كطبقات الحنابلة 1400د.ج وطبقات المالكية والشافعية في احدى دور النشر الصوفية.
-جناح البصائر الجزائرية فيه آثار للشيخ أحمدي نوويات من مدرسة جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين كتب في العروض والسئلة الرمضانية والغاز والمعميات وكذا آثار الستاذ باعزيز بن عمر والستاذ أحمد توفيق المدني وغيرهم وباسعار تتراوح ما بين: 380د.ج للمجلد إلى غاية 780د.ج للمجلد الواحد..
-دار الغرب حوت كتب طيبة والملفت للانتبها دخول شروح الموطا للباجي وغيره بتقديم القرضاوي بطبعة فاخرة نسيت قيمته والله المستعان. 
6.الملاحظة السادسة: وجود الأخوات الفاضلات ممن يرتدين الحجاب الشرعي سواء المسمى الجلباب أو الدرع مما يوافق المواصفات الشرعية فقد كان لهن نصيب وافر من المعرض وقد كان لباسهن دعوة في حد ذاته ، على خلاف في حكم خروجهن للمعرض، وهذا يلاحظ في تلك النظرات المسمومة والأفواه المحمومة لبعض الفاسقات هداهن الله.
7.الأكل والشرب لا أنصح به الزوار إلا بعد المغادرة لأنه باهض الثمن جدا وطالب العلم ينظر بقيمة قاروة ماء معدني صغيرة المقدرة بـ(50د.ج) والكبيرة بـ(15د.ج) على أنها مجلد لطيف أو كتاب.
8.كتب أهل البدع موجودة ما بين: إباضية كدار الترالث الثقافية بغرداية وهي في المدخل الثاني على اليمين، ودار الآفاق الصوفية والثانية اسوء بكثير من الثانية وفي كل شر، غذا تحوي كتب النكرة عربي الزنديق وغيره..وحتى كتب الروافض منتشرة..أما كتب الكفرة الفجرة فحدث عنها ولا حرج.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الأخير: نظرات الإخوة للمعرض تختلف بحاجة كل واحد منهم، وهذه مجرد وجهة نظر قابلة للأخذ والرد. 
والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

وهذا ما جعل التجول بين أروقة المعرض معاناة حقيقية
أرجو من الله أن يغنينا عنه ويبدلنا خيرا منه

وإضافة لما ذكرت أخي عبدالحق من الكتب
فهناك تذهيب تقريب التهذيب للشيخ طارق

كذلك أنصح الإخوة بكتاب العقيدة الإسلامية للشيخ الغرياني
ففيه محاولة لإخراج العقيدة من الكتب إلى سلوك في واقعنا المعاش.

----------


## محمد المتعلم

الصارم المسلول 

هل في ثلاث مجلدات ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد المتعلم

وكم سعره رجاء ؟

----------


## محمد المتعلم

هلا تفضلتم علينا بأسعار الكتب الجيدة المفيدة ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد المتعلم

هل من مجيب ؟؟؟ .

وإليكم يا إخوة ما أريد السؤال عنه :

ــ الإستذكار .
ــ القبس شرح موطأ الإمام مالك بن أنس .
ــ الصارم المسلول ـ ثلاث مجلدات ــ .
ــ المستصفى والمنخول .
ــ تحفة الأشراف للمزي .
ــ في ظلال القرآن .
ــ أضواء البيان .
ــ المغني لابن قدامة مع الشرح الكبير .
ــ فتاوى محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ .
ــ الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية .
ــ تمييز الصدق من المين في محاورة الرجلين لابن سحمان .

جزاكم الله خيرا .
وما أسعارها إن وجدت , أرجو الرد قريبا .

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

> الصارم المسلول 
> 
> هل في ثلاث مجلدات ؟؟؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أطلع على طبعة الثلاث مجلدات ؛ لكن رأيت طبعة عند دار ابن حزم فيما أذكر بتحقيق سليم الهلالي قيمتها في حدود 800د.ج أو 1000د.ج . والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

> هل من مجيب ؟؟؟ .
> 
> وإليكم يا إخوة ما أريد السؤال عنه :
> 
> ــ الإستذكار إن كان لابن عبد البر فهو في حدود: 3600 د.ج أو أكثر -دار الفكر.
> ــ القبس شرح موطأ الإمام مالك بن أنس .
> ــ الصارم المسلول ـ ثلاث مجلدات ــ .
> ــ المستصفى والمنخول . المستصفى للغزالي 1000 د.ج طبعة المكتبة العصرية -بيروت.
> ــ تحفة الأشراف للمزي .
> ...


ما أعلمه من أسعار ذكرته لك أخي في المشاركة المقتبسة..

----------


## محمد المتعلم

بارك الله فيك أخي .

ومتى ينتهي المعرض ؟

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

وفيكم بارك الله أخي.

والمعرض ينتهي يوم:01/أكتوبر/2011م أي: يوم السبت القادم بعد غد إن شاء الله.

----------


## محمد المتعلم

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

اللهم يارب لا تحرمنا في بلدنا هذه النعمة, والله قد مرّ بنا زمان كنا نسمع فيه ببعض عناوين الكتب المشهورة سماعا فإذا رأيناها تبجّح أحدنا على إخوانه بأنه رأى ذاك الكتاب في مكتبة جامعية أو خزانة خاصة أو ما إلى ذلك, والآن فنعمة لا تنكر ولا تجحد, فاللهم لك الحمد اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا ولا تحرمنا وأوزعنا شكرها.

----------


## محمد المتعلم

أخي الكريم ممكن تراسلني على الخاص ؟.

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

الإخوة الكرام بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا.


المجموع والدرر السنية وغيرها من كتب موجودة
ومن يحتاجها فليسأل عنها فهي غير معروضة.

----------

